# propane tank filling



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone know where i can fill up my gas BBQ tank with propane in Dubai??


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Jason G said:


> Anyone know where i can fill up my gas BBQ tank with propane in Dubai??


Apparently only one place in Dubai does it - either Karama or Satwa - can't remember exactly but if you ask Ace Hardware they will tell you where it is.


----------

